# Saturday's trip



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Howdy all...



Finally decided to try to get out late Friday night. Left the pass at Orange Beach at 5:00 AM and did not make the first drop till 4 hours later. Had a decent day with lots of variety. Brought back nine different species and threw back several more. Blacktips were bad at several spots so had to keep moving. Dang snake eels were all we caught on one of our spots. I HATE those dang things. Here is the pix. We call the orange fish a Rock Fish. If someone knows the real name please let me know.. 















































Ronnie


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

the red one is some kind of scorpion fish i think. what is the last picture. i don't rightfully know that i have ever seen one of those. it looks like some kind of tilefish or it at least carries some characteristics of the tilefish. oh great catch also.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

i think the red one is a big rose fish . second one yellow edgegrouper. third some type tile fish. were you fishing in 250 ft +?


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

I looked up the orange fish. It is called a vermillion rockfish on several sites. The problem is that there is another fish common to the Pacific Ocean that is called the same name. For now it is a vermillion rockfish.



The second photo is a Scamp. And the third photo is a small golden tile fish. It probably looks confusing because we cut the gill or throat on all our fish to bleed them. Keeps em looking pretty and the meat is a lot whiter when you clean them. Thanks for looking....!!!



Ronnie


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *alm (4/27/2009)*i think the red one is a big rose fish . second one yellow edgegrouper. third some type tile fish. were you fishing in 250 ft +?




alm...



We don't even slow down for the 40 fathom line. (240-250) ft. We are running from the red snapper right now. We are fishing 100 fathoms and deeper. Way deeper. No snapper out there...



Ronnie


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

The orange fish now looks like it is a Black Belly Rose fish. I kept searching and it looks a whole lot more like the Rose Fish that a vermilion rockfish.



Ronnie


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

The red one is "Papa's Fish"..... _Neomerinthe hemingwayi, _the Spinycheek Scorpionfish

The second one is a Scamp, the markings are different in deep water for some reason??? I think this called the "red phase" when they have these marknings. Not sure though trying to think back to my marine biology college days andits a little foggy???

The last one is a Golden Tilefish.

Allaregreat eating deepwater fish.

Awsome job fellas, there are some strange creatures in the deep stuff!


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Lickety-Split (4/27/2009)*The red one is "Papa's Fish"..... _Neomerinthe hemingwayi, _the Spinycheek Scorpionfish
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you..!!!



We were not sure what it was but.....it tasted real good.! 

Hey...if ya don't know what it is...just fry it up and eat it.. The meat looked too good to be poisonous.



Ronnie


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

nice mess of good eats for sure !

shoot any blackfish on the way out?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

#1 Scorpion fish, the spines are where the pioson is meat is excellent

#2 Scamp, One of the best eating.

#3 Grey Tile, not as good as the first two or golden tile but edible.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sealark (4/28/2009)*
> 
> #3 Grey Tile




#3 Without question is a Grey Tile.

Golden Tile Pic:


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report, nice box of fish.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

> *HighCotton (4/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *sealark (4/28/2009)*
> ...




I was looking at that myself. Blueline or grey tile would have blue markings under the eye and on the cheek that would not fade after being iced. The yellow spots on a goldenmay fade in ice or not even be present. The gold stripe under the eye made me think golden. Not saying I'm right but rather wanting to know if I'm wrong. Unable to see adipose (sp?) flap in pic. but it could be there and that is the only sure way to tell if it a golden as far as I know. Here is a pic of a grey tile we caught and was IDed by an ictheologist as such. What in the pic tells you guys its a grey and not a golden?

http://www.extremeoffshorecharters.com/index.php?option=com_gallery2&Itemid=6&g2_itemId=265http://www.extremeoffshorecharters....2&Itemid=6&g2_itemId=265&g2_imageViewsIndex=1


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *alm (4/27/2009)* second one yellow edgegrouper.


not a chance. scamp.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Other than the spots, Goldens have that thin rubbery lobe on the top of their head, where Greys do not.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *delta dooler (4/28/2009)*nice mess of good eats for sure !
> 
> 
> 
> shoot any blackfish on the way out?




Forgot to bring the dang bow and arrow...did not see anything anyhow. My buddy Mike and I were talking on the way out about how clean the Gulf is now. 20-30 years ago there was always trash everywhere. He shrimped the Gulf for years before going to Alaska to crab. I have fished the Gulf since the late fifties as a kid and it is amazing how much the Gulf has been cleaned up since that time. I bring that up because I am always looking for something to hold a Black Fish when we are out there...

Hope we can let the past be the past...

Ronnie


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

That is correct but in smaller fish its less pronounced and lies flat when dead. Some that we've caught this flap had to be pulled up after they were dead. The adipose(sp?) flap may be there but cannot be seen in pic. My thought is the yellow markings on its face should be blue if its a grey or blueline tile hence the name. I've tons of the greys and the blue markings never fade from being iced and nearly all the yellow markings fade on the few goldens we've caught(most of which were smallish) and we had to dig the adipose flap out of a recessed spot on their heads. The only reason we did this is to ID them and had I not known to look for it I would've missed it and evensaid that there was no flap on theses fish. I say that only to show how easy it is to miss on an actual fish, out of the water the flap lays flat and recessed slightly(very hard tojust notice without looking for itin smaller fish).


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there any other characteristics that tell you grey? I know all about the flap but is there anything else?


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I've caught a few of the mystery Tile fish like that one. They look just like that when still alive only the yellow line running down the length of the body is a little more noticeable. From my ID book at the house I always ID'ed them as Blackline Tilefish. Not sure if that is the same thing you all call a Grey Tilefish or not. Here is a pic of one straight out of the water.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

yellow edge grouper looks almost like a scamp but has a little yellow around the mouth and little black spots. look close at the mouth it has yellow.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *alm (4/30/2009)*yellow edge grouper looks almost like a scamp but has a little yellow around the mouth and little black spots. look close at the mouth it has yellow.


it is a scamp for sure. look at the tail the way the top and bottom go to a point. that is the sign of a scamp, yellowish mouth and pointed tail as pictured.


http://www.rodnreel.com/gulffish/gulffish.asp?cmd=view&FishID=58


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

The first fish is for sure a Black belly rose fish, I have the Alabama state record on it, caught it a few years back during the Alabama deep sea rodeo.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *countryjwh (4/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *alm (4/30/2009)*yellow edge grouper looks almost like a scamp but has a little yellow around the mouth and little black spots. look close at the mouth it has yellow.
> ...




Here is a picture of a Yellowedge Grouper caught the same day. We have gilled him as we do every fish that comes onboard.














Ronnie


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Got to go with lickety split. He has Karon on his side.....


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Great catch, Real nice variety. In the restaurant we also call the orange one rock fish or scorpin fish.


----------

